# take care



## piegus

Ciao,
come si dice in italiano "take care" come saluto quando si parte con qualcuno?
E quali sono altre forme di saluto informali usate piu frequentemente in messaggi email?


----------



## Leopold

Umm... hello piegus, Welcome to the WR forums.
I'd say; "Badati", but it just sounds odd to me. The more usual I think would be: "Fai da bravo/a", but it is colloquial.
Let's see what the other forists reccomend.

L.


----------



## Rob625

How about 'stai mi bene'?

I don't really like 'take care' as a sign-off in English. It has become very popular over the last few years, but I find it unduly negative. What I want to say, literally, is 'farewell' = 'fare well' = roughly 'go/do well'. But 'farewell' is almost archaic now. 

There is nothing wrong with 'bye' or 'goodbye', though.


----------



## Laurinou

Ciao tutti,

Direi: "Stammi bene"

@+
Laure


----------



## Leopold

Yes, "stammi bene" is good.
But what about a more formal situation? Or do you think no-one would say that in a formal situation??

L.


----------



## Laurinou

Hai ragione, Leopold: non penso proprio che si puo usare in un altro contesto che un' amichevole...

A dopo,
Laure


----------



## Leopold

Laurinou said:
			
		

> Hai ragione, Leopold: non penso proprio che si possa usare in un altro contesto, aparte quello amichevole...
> 
> A dopo,
> Laure



Some corrections 

L.


----------



## danalto

piegus said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> come si dice in italiano "take care" come saluto quando si parte con qualcuno?
> E quali sono altre forme di saluto informali usate piu frequentemente in messaggi email?


Un'altra traduzione di *take care* può essere *riguardati*.


----------



## Laurinou

Grazie mille ! (anche se non si dica tanto...)

Laure


----------



## DDT

Or slightly more formal: "Abbi cura di te"

DDT


----------



## piegus

Grazie mille, ragazzi!


----------



## Silvia

Leopold said:
			
		

> Umm... hello piegus, Welcome to the WR forums.
> I'd say; "Badati", but it just sounds odd to me.


 And you're right, it is odd  Did you make that up yourself? Very creative 



> The more usual I think would be: "Fai da bravo/a" , but it is colloquial.


 You probably meant "fai il bravo" or "fai la brava", that's something an adult says to a child, or just a witty way to greet someone


----------



## Kaia

Ciao.
Per favore come dico "take care" quando scrivo una lettera o quando saluto a qualcuno?  So che "prendere in cura di qualcuno" vuol dire "take care of somebody"...ma come dico soltanto "take care" ?
Grazie!


----------



## shamblesuk

Di solito diresti (ad esempio ad un amico):

'Stammi bene'


----------



## Taniaa

stammi bene / stai bene sono sicuramente i più diffusi, ho anche letto i seguenti:

- prenditi cura di te
- abbi cura
- riguardati (= regards)


----------



## Kaia

Grazie a tutte e due


----------



## uinni

Taniaa said:
			
		

> stammi bene / stai bene sono sicuramente i più diffusi, ho anche letto i seguenti:
> 
> - prenditi cura di te
> - abbi cura *di te*
> - riguardati (= regards *take care  (appunto*  *)* )


 
Regards means "saluti".

Uinni


----------



## Kaia

uinni said:
			
		

> Regards means "saluti".
> 
> Uinni


 
Grazie Uinni!


----------



## Idioteque

Kaia said:
			
		

> Ciao.
> Per favore come dico "take care" quando scrivo una lettera o quando saluto   a   qualcuno?  So che "prendersi  in  cura di qualcuno" vuol dire "take care of somebody"...ma come dico soltanto "take care" ?
> Grazie!



 qualche piccola correzione...


----------



## Idioteque

Hello everyone!
Few days ago I watched a Friends' episode. In the Italian dubbing, the expression "Take care" was translated as "Stai attenta!". I've honestly always thought that this expression meant "Abbi cura di te" or something like that. Am I wrong? 
I would even like to point out that, in that context, "Stai attenta" sounded weird, since the speaker (Joey) was going out of the room and was greeting a girl that he would presumably have never met again.

Thanks a lot for your help!

Laura


----------



## You little ripper!

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Hello everyone!
> Few days ago I watched a Friends' episode. In the Italian dubbing, the expression "Take care" was translated as "Stai attenta!". I've honestly always thought that this expression meant "Abbi cura di te" or something like that. Am I wrong?
> I would even like to point out that, in that context, "Stai attenta" sounded weird, since the speaker (Joey) was going out of the room and was greeting a girl that he would presumably have never met again.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!
> 
> Laura


It does mean "Abbi cura di te."  "Stai Attenta!" is "Watch out!" in English.


----------



## radiation woman

I agree with you Idioteque (love the name by the way!).

"Take care", although it can mean, "stai attenta" generally equates to "Stammi bene", "Abbi cura di te". Usually "stai attenta" would be translated as "Be careful", "Mind how you go" or something similar, rather than "Take care".

Sorry Charles, we crossed posts!


----------



## You little ripper!

radiation woman said:
			
		

> Sorry Charles, we crossed posts!


I think your explanation, Wonder Woman, was a lot clearer than mine. Besides I don't mind crossing paths with you any day. 

P.S.  I thinks I've made 2 mistakes in this post but I can't be bothered changing them.


----------



## moodywop

radiation woman said:
			
		

> I agree with you Idioteque (love the name by the way!).
> 
> "Take care", although it can mean, "stai attenta" generally equates to "Stammi bene", "Abbi cura di te". Usually "stai attenta" would be translated as "Be careful", "Mind how you go" or something similar, rather than "Take care".
> 
> Sorry Charles, we crossed posts!


 
Is _Mind how you go _only used in BE? I used to hear it all the time when I lived in London.

On a different note, I feel sorry for translators of subtitles. Their mistakes are there for all to see. On the other hand when films/TV series are dubbed you can only tell a translation is wrong if  something sounds incongruous. I've noticed a few _eventualmente _which should clearly have been _alla fine._

Two of the funniest mistakes I've noticed in subtitles on the David Letterman show: _a hot young stud _translated as _uno studente sexy _and - best of all - _she was the young waitress with the walkman who always got fired = la cameriera col walkman che si surriscaldava._


----------



## Idioteque

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> It does mean "Abbi cura di te."  "Stai Attenta!" is "Watch out!" in English.





			
				radiation woman said:
			
		

> I agree with you Idioteque (love the name by the way!).
> "Take care", although it can mean, "stai attenta" generally equates to "Stammi bene", "Abbi cura di te". Usually "stai attenta" would be translated as "Be careful", "Mind how you go" or something similar, rather than "Take care".



So I guess that it's another bad translation! The more I watcvh the original version, the more I find mistakes or bad translation in Italian version! 

Thanks a lot for your quick replies, Charles and Radiation Woman! 

Laura

P.S: Radiation woman, thanks for the compliment about my nickname!  Hope that your compliment comes from your love for the great Radiohead!


----------



## Idioteque

moodywop said:
			
		

> Is _Mind how you go _only used in BE? I used to hear it all the time when I lived in London.
> 
> On a different note, I feel sorry for translators of subtitles. Their mistakes are there for all to see. On the other hand when films/TV series are dubbed you can only tell a translation is wrong if  something sounds incongruous. I've noticed a few _eventualmente _which should clearly have been _alla fine._
> 
> Two of the funniest mistakes I've noticed in subtitles on the David Letterman show: _a hot young stud _translated as _uno studente sexy _and - best of all - _she was the young waitress with the walkman who always got fired = la cameriera col walkman che si surriscaldava._



that's truly funny, Carlo!   I've honestly noticed many mistakes since I have started to watch the Italian version and then the English one! Since when I have this habit I understand why sometimes I didn't laugh at Friends' gags...


----------



## ElaineG

> _I'm going to wet my whistle _translated as _vado a bagnarmi l'uccello _


 


> It puts a different slant on  "blowing one's whistle", doesn't it?


 


> certo che tra uccello ed ugola ce ne passa ...


 
You all made my morning. It's always so much fun waking up with you boys! But *carlo, *what should the subtitle have been? (something more idiomatic than "vado a bere qualcosa").


----------



## moodywop

ElaineG said:
			
		

> You all made my morning. It's always so much fun waking up with you boys! But *carlo, *what should the subtitle have been? (something more idiomatic than "vado a bere qualcosa").


 
_Rinfrescare/bagnare l'ugola, _though offered as a translation for _wet one's whistle_ in some dictionaries, is hardly ever used. _Vado a bere qualcosa _( or _vado a prendere qualcosa da bere) _sounds fine to me. I can't think of anything more idiomatic. What's more the drama is set in the fifties so any recent slang expression would be out of place.


----------



## lsp

moodywop said:
			
		

> Is _Mind how you go _only used in BE? I used to hear it all the time when I lived in London.


Yes, BE all the way!


----------



## Paulina

Ciao,

come si dice: I will take care of you.

eg. Tell you frriends and family not to worry because I will take care of you.

Grazie 

Paulina


----------



## fran06

Dici ai tuoi amici ad ai tuoi familiari di non preoccuparsi perchè io mi prenderò cura di te

I hope it helps
ciao


----------



## Benedetto

Paulina said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> 
> come si dice: I will take care of you.
> 
> eg. Tell you frriends and family not to worry because I will take care of you.
> 
> Grazie
> 
> Paulina


Prendero' cura di te.

Dire ai tuoi amici e alla tua famiglia di non preoccuparsi perche' prendero' cura di te.


----------



## fran06

Benedetto said:
			
		

> Prendero' cura di te.
> 
> Dire ai tuoi amici e alla tua famiglia di non preoccuparsi perche' prendero' cura di te.


 
Benedetto maybe it helps to specify that the verb in italian is " riflessivo"

To take care of s.one= PrenderSI cura di qaulcuno.

Quindi : Mi prenderò cura di te....

I hope helps

ciao


----------



## AWOL

Looking for translation of 'Take care my love' in the context of an affection ending for a letter. thanks.


----------



## claudine2006

Abbi cura di te, amore mio.


----------



## AWOL

claudine2006 said:


> Abbi cura di te, amore mio.


 
Would 'Di ciao il mio amore' apply as well as a translation for take care my love?


----------



## valy822

No, Awol, it wouldn't. Your translation is not Italian.


----------



## Parergon

AWOL said:


> Would 'Di ciao il mio amore' apply as well as a translation for take care my love?



No


----------



## claudine2006

AWOL said:


> Would 'Di ciao il mio amore' apply as well as a translation for take care my love?


You used Italian words but the sentence doesn't make any sense.
Maybe you want to say something like "(Ti dico) ciao, amore mio" = (I say) goodbye, my love.


----------



## StillLearning

AWOL said:


> Would 'Di ciao il mio amore' apply as well as a translation for take care my love?



"Di ciao" makes no sense, and just tried translating the English phrase in babelfish and learned where you got that from.  Let me tell you now: Babelfish is good for translation simple phrases and words, but for colloquial sentences like that, it's nearly completely useless.


----------



## AWOL

Thanks - I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## pazdominguez

All these ways of saying "take care" got me a bit confused...
so, is it correct to say when you are leaving and after you say "Good Bye", "take care", Stammi bene?

What about for a more formal way? when you say it to a neighbor, professor, or and elder?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## muffan

Ciao a tutti.
If I want to say "Take care" to more than just one person, how can I express it? Is it possible to say: "Statemi bene"?
Thank you.
M.


----------



## The curious

Hi Muffan,
of course, you can say "Statemi bene" as well as "Stammi bene".


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, esatto.


----------

